

Ask HN: Is the following IP policy justified for a company? - btf

I work for at tech company that has the following IP policy. It looks overly aggressive to me, but I would like to get a second opinion. I am in particular worried on the parts that say "any work or material"<p>All intellectual property rights in any work or material developed/co
developed/conceptualized directly or indirectly by the Employee during the
course of his/her employment shall be considered 'works made for hire' under
the intellectual property laws and shall belong to and be the property of the
company and the employee confirms and accepts that he/she shall not be
entitled to claim any rights over any such Intellectual Property. If required
by the company, during or after the Employment period, the employee shall
assign and transfer in favor of the company.
======
bjdixon
It looks pretty standard to me. Tech companies have their IP stolen and (imho)
it's hard to not be inspired in your private works by the job you're doing 40+
hours per week.

If you don't like it talk with them. It's not set in stone. Sometimes people
can be reasonable =) Just don't sign it if you're not certain you'll abide by
it.

Sorry, just re-read your post. Did you already sign this? I don't know if
anyone else has another experience, but I'd say your 2 choices are abide by
it, or look for another job. Read the contracts before you sign them.

